# OK New Baby Black, omfg



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok so, i took my water in to pedros today as we were both suprised by the tests results i had in my tank. Now in my 30g there is no ammonia, nitRITES or NITRATES lol, so pedro suspects i will have an ammonia spike and told me i should put some more golds in my tank to get the bacteria going again but i suspect taht my tank is ok since i know i went through all the cycles. *Pedro also told me NOT to take home another fish!!!!.* But of course i did anyways, he thinks it might die, i think it wont and will be fine! (i hope i dont get hated on for this and accused of not caring for fish because i do and i think my water is good)
So no im gonna put up my divider in my 30 since the exodon is bigger than the baby black(about twice his size lol) and im gonna hope for the best!
So as of now, live arrival at my house, the fish is great nice lil healthy dude lol hes attacking the golds from in the bag while im acclimating lol this one should be good! And ill put some pics up soon,once he is in the tank, and i figuered out how to focus :cheers


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I really don't know what to say about this, except good luck!


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

same thing man good luck


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

I hope everything works out great! May the force be with you


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> I hope everything works out great! May the force be with you


i would like to say i appreciate the support very much, i feel the force is strong with this one lol
And also i would like to keep this thread as respctful as possible, if you have a negative thought on what im doing please try and be tactful about it and im always open to CONSTRUCTIVE critisism!


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats cool, sorry for the Star Wars reference. LOL! Good luck!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

When are you going to post pics?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Icemann said:


> When are you going to post pics?


im still aclimating him, now im gonna pour in some tank water and let him sit for about 15 mins more, but i just took some pics and im editing them now!


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

So your talking to us while acclimating your fish at the same time! That is cool, it is like real time play by play action! Sweet. but now I got to wait for 15 min. o well.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck bro.. since it survive mine should too.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thats right people iceman said it, real time updates on the fish, and im eating and taking pics and editing all at once, just for you guys because i love you all soooo much!
ok hes still in the bag, and hes nutty too!
View attachment 95643

View attachment 95644

View attachment 95645

i konw he looks big but i dont even know if hes an inch!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope all goes well. Hes so small still hes gonna be VERY fragile. I hope that the water conditions arent too much for him to handle. Best of luck, keep us updated!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Hope all goes well. Hes so small still hes gonna be VERY fragile. I hope that the water conditions arent too much for him to handle. Best of luck, keep us updated!


you see thats the thing, i took the water to pedro and we both tested it and there is absoluely nothing in there lol, that includes nitRATES, as long as i dont have any huge spikes i think i should be good but thanks for the wishs man!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

joey said:


> Hope all goes well. Hes so small still hes gonna be VERY fragile. I hope that the water conditions arent too much for him to handle. Best of luck, keep us updated!


you see thats the thing, i took the water to pedro and we both tested it and there is absoluely nothing in there lol, that includes nitRATES, as long as i dont have any huge spikes i think i should be good but thanks for the wishs man!








[/quote]

Thats true, but if you dont have any NitrAtes, then your tank isnt cycled. If its not, then you WILL have a huge ammonia spike, definately enough to kill your baby rhom. Id go get some bio-spira ASAP and hope for the best. Anyway of getting some established filter media or filters on the tank?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> Hope all goes well. Hes so small still hes gonna be VERY fragile. I hope that the water conditions arent too much for him to handle. Best of luck, keep us updated!


you see thats the thing, i took the water to pedro and we both tested it and there is absoluely nothing in there lol, that includes nitRATES, *as long as i dont have any huge spikes i think i should be good* but thanks for the wishs man!








[/quote]

Yeah, unless you start cycling again....

I don't understand how you are reading nothing. If your tank was cycled then you should be getting nitrates. Even if you changed 100% of the water in a cycled tank, you should still be seeing small amounts of nitrates...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Unless he cleaned out his filter and killed them off...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Unless he cleaned out his filter and killed them off...


Right, but even if he killed the beneficial bacteria, there would still be traces of nitrates in the tank. It's the finished product of the nitrogen cycle from before the bacteria was killed. I would think....?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Depends on alot of factors...but if he killed off the established bacteria in the filters, there may be no traces in the tank. Go to the Water Chemistry forum...theres always a thread of someone who accidentally recycled their tank.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Depends on alot of factors...but if he killed off the established bacteria in the filters, there may be no traces in the tank. Go to the Water Chemistry forum...theres always a thread of someone who accidentally recycled their tank.


Right. I don't doubt that, but I'm talking about nitrates and not bacteria...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

My apoligies, I was misled I suppose...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> NitrAtes are a type of bacteria


according to pedro signs of nitRATES are signs of bacteria killing off nitrites and ammo, i didnt touvh my filter, only a 50%change after i had no more niTRITES and wanted to get down the nitRATES. i hope it works out, but i am aware of the consequences and i will be fully responsible and feel like complete garbage, but i have hope, and i just put him in after spending 1 hour cuting my divider to fit the 30g. he seems fine for now, going for the golds and his feed box of worms. ill take some pics soon, but i need to puff down this j real quick and chill, i havent sat down we were setting up the other side of the warehouse at aqauscape all day and since i got home, ive been working on the tank. my main concern now is him getting through the screen


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> NitrAtes are a type of bacteria


Nitrates are a compound of nitrogen and oxygen...


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

One thing I noticed and I'm not really sure if this is right or not I haven't read anything like this here but if you look at your filter the media that is supose to hold the bateria.(Bio Max rings, or a sponge whatever) If it has the baterica you need the white ceramic rings will be a brownish tint and same for a sponge if you have a filter cartage or a bag of rings.

I had no nitrate readings for a long time after adding bio spira and such. My rings were white as day even with other established rings. A week or so later then I found out my tank was cycled the rings were a brownish tint.

So, if you look there and they are brownish I think you may be safe with your idea, but if not you might be in for another cycle.

I could be completely wrong I don't know I am just giving advice.

Good Luck with that rhom!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

xiiutao said:


> One thing I noticed and I'm not really sure if this is right or not I haven't read anything like this here but if you look at your filter the media that is supose to hold the bateria.(Bio Max rings, or a sponge whatever) If it has the baterica you need the white ceramic rings will be a brownish tint and same for a sponge if you have a filter cartage or a bag of rings.
> 
> I had no nitrate readings for a long time after adding bio spira and such. My rings were white as day even with other established rings. A week or so later then I found out my tank was cycled the rings were a brownish tint.
> 
> ...


i hope your theory is correct, my filter is brownish, its deffinitly not white ill tell you that so lets hope we are both right







otherwise ill be labled as a murderer


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

good luck with your new fish.
wes


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> NitrAtes are a type of bacteria










please stop giving out advice like that.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> NitrAtes are a type of bacteria










please stop giving out advice like that.
[/quote]
isnt that what they are? not trying to start a debate here, just wondering whats up?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this is a nitrate ion'









a bacteria is a single cell organism. i have no idea what that other guy was thinking.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> NitrAtes are a type of bacteria


Nitrates are a compound of nitrogen and oxygen...
[/quote]
oh ok, well he did clear that up earlier maybe you did not see the post but i qouted him for you. i could understand you correction there is a big difference


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

joey said:


> NitrAtes are a type of bacteria










please stop giving out advice like that.
[/quote]
isnt that what they are? not trying to start a debate here, just wondering whats up?








[/quote]
hes hungry as ever. took 10 minutes tonight for him to kill a piraya after the lights wentout.
wes


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

best of luck joeyd.
hope u get to raise this little sucker.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> best of luck joeyd.
> hope u get to raise this little sucker.


thanks i hope so 2, i couldnt sleep, i kept lookin at the tank to see if hes still alive and if he got through the screen, but its so dark i cant see. and the goldfish are eating his worms







so maybe ill take some pics


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha wes's piraya is like 10 inches bigger than the next piraya in his tank.. so its a big chance..







.. hope the rhom is doin alrite


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

your tank isnt cycled, otherwise you would have trace amounts of ammonia, nitrate and nitrites. Why did you not listen to such an experienced fish keeping in Pedro? How long did you cycle the tank for and what sort of readings did you get during it?

I really hope he doesnt die, but Ive a feeling you'll have another dead P on your hands once the Ammonia starts to build up.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

he told me he cycled for 8 weeks but that 50% water change could have messed things up and adding fish could spawn mini cycles.

if the levels spike again i just suggested to him to try to get some bacteria out of pedro's system to help cycle the tank


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> he told me he cycled for 8 weeks but that 50% water change could have messed things up and adding fish could spawn mini cycles.
> 
> if the levels spike again i just suggested to him to try to get some bacteria out of pedro's system to help cycle the tank


50% water change shouldnt have too much of an impact on a cycle if it had been going for 8 weeks, would still have trace ammounts. Agreed about the mini-cycles if the amount of ammonia they are producing is higher than he was using to cycle, but you'd expect one Rhom not to cause this.

If your other tank is up and cycled then just swap some of the established media into the new filter, will get it going quicker.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> he told me he cycled for 8 weeks but that 50% water change could have messed things up and adding fish could spawn mini cycles.
> 
> if the levels spike again i just suggested to him to try to get some bacteria out of pedro's system to help cycle the tank


50% water change shouldnt have too much of an impact on a cycle if it had been going for 8 weeks, would still have trace ammounts. Agreed about the mini-cycles if the amount of ammonia they are producing is higher than he was using to cycle, but you'd expect one Rhom not to cause this.

If your other tank is up and cycled then just swap some of the established media into the new filter, will get it going quicker.
[/quote]
thanks for the tips







i will be closely monitroing the tank, and my other tank has really high ammo, pedro was laughing and asking me how its possible, but i thikn i over fed them.
i replaced the new goldy with the old ones and fed my reds live food for the first time in 3 months







, so i didnt add any more fish except for the baby which is so so small.
here are some pics i just took and edited for all of you guys








my exodon 
View attachment 95680

my 30 and 55
View attachment 95686


View attachment 95685

pics of my baby hiding after the flashes, the heater was off and he ran behind it when i started flashing as his lights are off, poor baby
View attachment 95681

View attachment 95682

View attachment 95684

hes so cute you can barely see him
View attachment 95683

hmm hmm, ah frank can we get an id please here








View attachment 95687


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man hes small!!!!!!!
seems like that goldie is pretty hungry, better whatch out..
yeah lets identify him lol!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Get a heater guard


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> man hes small!!!!!!!
> seems like that goldie is pretty hungry, better whatch out..
> yeah lets identify him lol!


 Ya hes super super tiny, i dont even think hes an inch, i got ripped off...jk lol like omfg, they chase each other around, its kinda funny, but he runs the goldy, but they are about 4 times his size, in length and girth







im hoping when i turn the lights on in the morning they wont have any tails left :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> man hes small!!!!!!!
> seems like that goldie is pretty hungry, better whatch out..
> yeah lets identify him lol!


 Ya hes super super tiny, i dont even think hes an inch, i got ripped off...jk lol like omfg, they chase each other around, its kinda funny, but he runs the goldy, but they are about 4 times his size, in length and girth







im hoping when i turn the lights on in the morning they wont have any tails left :laugh:
[/quote]

my serra is doing the same thing, the cichlids are whay bigger, and very agressive, but they have no fins lol


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> 50% water change shouldnt have too much of an impact on a cycle if it had been going for 8 weeks, would still have trace ammounts. Agreed about the mini-cycles if the amount of ammonia they are producing is higher than he was using to cycle, but you'd expect one Rhom not to cause this.












Exactly what I was trying to say...If the tank was cycled, then you would still find traces, regardless of whether or not you did a water change or killed the bacteria.

You make a good point though about the size of the fish. It's such a small Rhom that you would think it couldn't create enough waste to cause a sudden spike, and by the time it did spike the bacteria would already have began to colonize. Maybe this reason could give you some hope Joey'd?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> 50% water change shouldnt have too much of an impact on a cycle if it had been going for 8 weeks, would still have trace ammounts. Agreed about the mini-cycles if the amount of ammonia they are producing is higher than he was using to cycle, but you'd expect one Rhom not to cause this.


:nod:

Exactly what I was trying to say...If the tank was cycled, then you would still find traces, regardless of whether or not you did a water change or killed the bacteria.

You make a good point though about the size of the fish. It's such a small Rhom that you would think it couldn't create enough waste to cause a sudden spike, and by the time it did spike the bacteria would already have began to colonize. Maybe this reason could give you some hope Joey'd?








[/quote]
well thats what im counting on, that and the fact that despite the experts, i know i still have some cycle in there lol, anywayz i just woke up and hes doing fine, didnt get through the screen, so im happy, and the goldy, have half thier tails so i guess all is well lol. once i wipe the crust out of my eyes, im gonna do some tests and make sure everything is kosher








and about the whole bacteria nitRATE thing, thank you for those who the made the correction, your all beautiful


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats.. As for an id are you sure you didn't swip a tetra by accident? j/k but man he's small. Never seen one that small.

Note to self: Joeyd needs a bigger stand.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Congrats.. As for an id are you sure you didn't swip a tetra by accident? j/k but man he's small. Never seen one that small.
> 
> Note to self: Joeyd needs a bigger stand.


damn it i knkew i got screwed on that fish







bleedin tetras.
you think i need a new stand? i guess its kinda cramped, but it made due with space and money i guess, all i really need is a smaller gravel vac i think, but thanks for the input







i wanna get my 10g up and runnig and have nowhere to put it, i was thinking of putting the baby in the 10 for a year or so and putting my replacement serra back in the 30. pedro thinks the 30 is too big for the baby and said he would be fine in a 10 for a long while.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is a cute little guy.

One thing though. I would remove those gold fish. They will create a lot of waste and really offer nothing to you fish. If you tank is in a delicate balance right now...those goldfish can easily cause a spike.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Boo @ not listening to Pedro







Nah, I'm just kidding. Good luck. Glad to see things are still looking good. Be careful if you decide to put the lil guy into the 10g. Soon all your tanks will be filled. Then when upgrade time comes, you'll be all "omfg, I need MORE tanks!" I can see it getting carried away, haha.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ender said:


> Boo @ not listening to Pedro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet thanks, i know im gonna have to upgrade soon from my 55 to a 120-125 and whatever is in the 30 goes in the 55 and then 10 goes to the 30 and by the time i need to upgrade out of the 30 i should be rich by then hopefully and ill buy a whole bunch of stuff, but until then ill just have to sleep in the bathtub i guess lol


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

joey said:


> Congrats.. As for an id are you sure you didn't swip a tetra by accident? j/k but man he's small. Never seen one that small.
> 
> Note to self: Joeyd needs a bigger stand.


damn it i knkew i got screwed on that fish







bleedin tetras.
you think i need a new stand? i guess its kinda cramped, but it made due with space and money i guess, all i really need is a smaller gravel vac i think, but thanks for the input







i wanna get my 10g up and runnig and have nowhere to put it, i was thinking of putting the baby in the 10 for a year or so and putting my replacement serra back in the 30. pedro thinks the 30 is too big for the baby and said he would be fine in a 10 for a long while.








[/quote]

I just don't like the idea of a tank on a stand that doesn't support it all the way. For me one little accident or a person or a dog knocking into it and 50g water/fish would be on the floor. That's the only reason I said something. He looks to be about 1/4"-1/2" or so, so he'd be perfectly fine in the 10g for a little while. No use on wasting space. Although from what everyone says about rhom growth if he's a rhom I'd expect him to be about 3" or so after a year so then something like a 20g or your 30g.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice black.. how long did you cycle? i had a tank which is a 40 gallon and i started it fresh with tap water.. i let it cycle for a week and then i added 5 gallons of my old tank water and transfered all my ceramic rings from the old filter to the tank and added my baby black and he is doing well and eating great.. well good luck with him..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> nice black.. how long did you cycle? i had a tank which is a 40 gallon and i started it fresh with tap water.. i let it cycle for a week and then i added 5 gallons of my old tank water and transfered all my ceramic rings from the old filter to the tank and added my baby black and he is doing well and eating great.. well good luck with him..


i cycled for 8 weeks and had 4 feeders in there, my other tank is worse off than this one and its been going for 5 months, i have high ammo in there so i dont really have a prize winning healthy tank i wanna spread media around from ya know







thanks for the good luck junspek


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I say...duhhh


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I say...duhhh


sweeet i dont know what that means but ill take it


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He is a cute little guy.
> 
> One thing though. I would remove those gold fish. They will create a lot of waste and really offer nothing to you fish. If you tank is in a delicate balance right now...those goldfish can easily cause a spike.












I was going to say the same thing...You should take that advice Joey'd.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> He is a cute little guy.
> 
> One thing though. I would remove those gold fish. They will create a lot of waste and really offer nothing to you fish. If you tank is in a delicate balance right now...those goldfish can easily cause a spike.


:nod:

I was going to say the same thing...You should take that advice Joey'd.
[/quote]
yup i took out everything on prior advice from GG, so now he has run of the tank and i did get a small spike of .25ppm ammo and nitrites, i did a 10%c change and added some salt to help with the nitrites and ill check again tomorrow. as of now, hes doing fine, eatin his worms, i tried to give him flake but he wont go for it, and i can tell he misses live foods, hes chassin my finger like a mo'fo








thanks for the good words and ill update you all later


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> yup i took out everything on prior advice from GG, so now he has run of the tank and i did get a small spike of .25ppm ammo and nitrites, i did a 10%c change and added some salt to help with the nitrites and ill check again tomorrow. as of now, hes doing fine, eatin his worms, i tried to give him flake but he wont go for it, and i can tell he misses live foods, hes chassin my finger like a mo'fo :laugh:
> thanks for the good words and ill update you all later


Good luck man, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep us posted on how he is doing!


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice pick up.. I would have fallen for him too!

I would just buy some "Cycle" at your LFS Petsmart etc. and add the recomended dose for a new tank ie two capfulls per 10 gallons. Do this every week for about 4 or 5 weeks and this will control spikes and help mature your tank. I have used this product for many yeasrs with super expensive fish and it has yet to fail me. Just make sure your filter has a good Bio system to hold the good bateria that Cycle will introduce.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well, he made it through the night and wont stop eating i guess i found him in his feed box when i woke up and when i got up he darted out of there lol, i have to help my friend move so ill be gon ntil this afternoon, but when i get back, im gonna d some tests and seee whats up and let you all know


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

just got home from helpin my friend move and he is still here alive and kicking and all he does is eat lol hes in his box all the time, so i did a test and i have the same readings as yesterday, about .25 of ammo and nitrites, so upon advice i think i will bedoing a change in a few minutes and see what happens, keep you all posted


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Lol he could be anything..however I see no terminal band on his tail...may not be a rhombeus. give it a couple months i guess to find out.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> Lol he could be anything..however I see no terminal band on his tail...may not be a rhombeus. give it a couple months i guess to find out.


i was only kidding about the id, but you dont think he is a rhom? what do you think he might be? i and the person i bought him from are just about positive that it is a rhom, but i would love to hear your thought on this








just did a water change only 10% and added some salt to help withthe nitrites , he etas like crazy this lil guy, either hes really hungry or hes a shitty hunter lol, im gonna do some tests tomorrow and see what happened since the change since now wont be a good time to test


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

joey said:


> Lol he could be anything..however I see no terminal band on his tail...may not be a rhombeus. give it a couple months i guess to find out.


i was only kidding about the id, but you dont think he is a rhom? what do you think he might be? i and the person i bought him from are just about positive that it is a rhom, but i would love to hear your thought on this








just did a water change only 10% and added some salt to help withthe nitrites , he etas like crazy this lil guy, either hes really hungry or hes a shitty hunter lol, im gonna do some tests tomorrow and see what happened since the change since now wont be a good time to test








[/quote]

It is impossible to tell what he is..His tail may be damaged or he may even be too small to have developed the caudal band. however even very small rhombeus piranhas I have owned had terminal bands. I even hand picked 2 venezualan rhombeus piranhas mixed in wityh a bunch of 2" irritans based on tail alone. give him a month or two...if he is a rhomb and you take good care of him, he should develop the band. If he doesnt develop a band he isnt a rhom.


----------



## bears100th4l (Sep 29, 2005)

I read the last thread about your last fish.Good luck with this little guy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bears100th4l said:


> I read the last thread about your last fish.Good luck with this little guy


lol














thanks alot ,im hoping this one wont get out of control and the bestway is to keep the fish alive or i will be branded a killer for the rest of my days on this site








but thanks for the good words, hes still alive and kicking, ive been doing a 10% change to keep things in check and hes eating like a mad man so things seem ok, i wont get to eased until the levels are normal, and they sould be soon i think because he is all thats in there besides some worms in a tupperwear box


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

#1,300
ok so its been about a week now and things are good, water levels 0 acrss the board, ph is good, about 5-10ppm nitRATE , eating like a horse, always attacking my finger and then once he figures he wont get anything he kinda follows me around, very interactive wwith me, great lil guy lots of character.
I wanted to get a pic of him chasing my finger but the camera freaked him out so no go, i got in 3 decent shots and here they are

ok so its been about a week now and things are good, water levels 0 acrss the board, ph is good, about 5-10ppm nitRATE , eating like a horse, always attacking my finger and then once he figures he wont get anything he kinda follows me around, very interactive wwith me, great lil guy lots of character.
I wanted to get a pic of him chasing my finger but the camera freaked him out so no go, i got in 3 decent shots and here they are
View attachment 96639

View attachment 96640

View attachment 96641

View attachment 96642

View attachment 96644

Im getting a heater guard


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, that thing is really small! Glad to see he's still alive and kickin though!


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

whoa! he was as small as my pygos when i got them..goodluck on the fish


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad to see hes doing well. Its really cool you got a serra that small, I dont think Ive ever seen one so tiny. Will be very interesting to watch him grow so we can get an ID on him. Keep those pics comin!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats a awsome little fish you got there. keep the pics comming


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Glad to see hes doing well. Its really cool you got a serra that small, I dont think Ive ever seen one so tiny. Will be very interesting to watch him grow so we can get an ID on him. Keep those pics comin!


indeed indeed, im hoping for a higback or a black but ill be happy with whatever he is, ive fallen in wub







, i will keep the pics coming ill update this thread once every other week or so and we can keep a growth chart of pics and what not.
I am very excited and feel honored to have a serra this small, and i am so grateful to be able to share it with all of you that are interested








Thanks again everyone for the kinds words and well wishes and may i wish you all the best of luck as well with your babies no matter how big or small


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

in 10 years or so, when hes a huge monster, you can brag about raising him from scratch!







,
man that bugger is tiny. will be really interesting to see how he develops.
good luck joeyd!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, things are well, zeros across the board still, i was worried because i have noticed him swimming around alot today and then i realized, he is swimming back and forth through the current of the filters :laugh: , my reds dont even do that.
i went to shark aqaurium today and bought some marbles to weigh down his feed box instead of gravel since the worms were hiding in it, and when i took out the box, he came up to me iwth this look of hy did you take away my food? So i dropped a worm in and he ate it right up, so then i held a worm in the tank and he came up to my finger and looked at it, then at me sorta confused like do you want me to bite you?then he backed away and i let go and as soon as i did he ate it right up. we did this a few times and i consider this bonding







hes so cute, when he loks at me he turns sideways at a 45 degree angle and just stares at me, then hell chase my finger around, but when i ut it in the tank, he just comes up to me and doesnt do anything. i bet my GF 20 bucks he would try to bite me but he didnt, i wont try this often let me tell you, but he isnt shy at all and i feel more connected to him than my reds.
I need to get a power head, do i have to buy an air pump also or just the powerhead itself?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Risky bisiness. HOpe it all works out.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> Risky bisiness. HOpe it all works out.


i wouldnt go as far as to call it risky!

great update joeyd. make shure u dont stress him out to much, but you know that.
where the fcuk are the pics?








congrats dude


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Risky bisiness. HOpe it all works out.


i wouldnt go as far as to call it risky!

great update joeyd. make shure u dont stress him out to much, but you know that.
where the fcuk are the pics?








congrats dude








[/quote]
lol, ya hes cool with me, no stress like i said he came right up to my finger and he was like, you dont want me to bite you do you? and i was like nah im good yo ( all gangsta like and what not ya know what im sayin G, jk lol) hes not shy around me at all, he loves to chase my finger through the glass, but i think he knows not to bie the hand that feeds him







the camera stress' him out so i didnt take it out today and he has grown i think maybe to an inch now, but ill take pics in a few days, he is just startin to get more comfy i think as he is constantly swimmin in the current now. pickin up a powerhead tomorrow as i got my car serviced and can drive now, i had a nice day at the dealership on route 22 and a stop at shark aqaurium GREAT STOCK







and then a trip over to my favorite spot aquascape














great stock there as well much respect to both the sponsors







so today was cool for me, i got to play with fish all day long, and yes wes i still want that cookie


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

stfu im stuck inside for 2 weeks. want to go t o my lfs and get some neons or somtn. but cant.

im glad its all working out. when u get some pics let us know, be cool to see how hes changing.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, cant tell that much in the pics, but hes gettin big, hes loving the powerhead, hes swimmin in it right now.
Had a friend over yesterday and he saw the lil guy for the first time and he was loving him, he was playin with him through the glass which let me take some pics, he hates the flash on the camera so i turned it off.
Hes so quick i tok so many pics and only found a good 4 or so to post. ill try to get some better ones up soon.
He is eatin like crazy!!!! i hand feed him every couple of days, he is so cool.
So far i have a whisper 60 & a 10 and an aquaclear powerhead 50. he doesnt stop swimmin when its on,hes gettin nice and shinny too








hope you guys enjoy the pics, sorry they are not POTM worthy
here he is attacking a rubber band my friend was holding
View attachment 98210

View attachment 98211

hes gettin big
View attachment 98212

So freakin fast
View attachment 98213


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He's getting pretty big joey'd! It's awesome to hear about him, and I can see some growth too. I think it would be cool as hell to have a Serra that small. So from what I've heard on the site, he will probably get up to 6" his first year. That's awesome! Keep the feedings plentiful and healthy and you should be good to go.

Keep updating this thread like you are. I'm not the only one that wants to see his progress.








~Taylor~


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> He's getting pretty big joey'd! It's awesome to hear about him, and I can see some growth too. I think it would be cool as hell to have a Serra that small. So from what I've heard on the site, he will probably get up to 6" his first year. That's awesome! Keep the feedings plentiful and healthy and you should be good to go.
> 
> Keep updating this thread like you are. I'm not the only one that wants to see his progress.
> 
> ...


sweet thanks alot for the good words man, i hope there actually is an interest in this lil guy and im not just wasting peoples time.
6"s would be amazing but i think its a bit far fetched, would be cool though
ya hes growin into his shape, its kinda cool, i was lookin at the first pics i posted and i can really see a difference because me just lookin at him, i cant tell :laugh: 








I think im gonna name him Guy as in Guy lafluer (pronounced Geee like he with a g)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good! He seems really happy in his tank. Well done Joey'd!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Great news joeyd.
fingerchaser already wow whait thill hes 6 inc. 
seems to be shaping up well.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well for those who dont know and dont read the disease forum, my baby has a worm, its been coming out of his anus and he has been pooping off to the side.
I took him out today, he was suck a good patient, didnt move when he was out, i laid him down on a clean surface still in the niet so i could control him and not touch him, took some tweezers and tried to pull out the worm, but when i touched him, the entiree thing went up in him, not even the buldge was there.
so i went to get some prazi-pro, and i treated the tank tonight.
he is still doing well besides this, he is eating like crazy but now i want to get him off live foods, i brought a gold home frome aquascape, and he loved chasin him, the gold was so messed up that by the next day he got sucked into the powerhead, it was nasty
he is starting to get his juvy spots and he is nice and shiney.
can any one help with what and how to feed him. i put some silver side in and it freaked him out







.
View attachment 98895


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

> can any one help with what and how to feed him. i put some silver side in and it freaked him out .


Glad to hear hes doing fine for the most part, except for the butt worm thingy.. I fed my baby Rhom Tiny pellets and flake.. also some blood worms.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nova said:


> > can any one help with what and how to feed him. i put some silver side in and it freaked him out .
> 
> 
> Glad to hear hes doing fine for the most part, except for the butt worm thingy.. I fed my baby Rhom Tiny pellets and flake.. also some blood worms.


i tried flake food, he wont go for it, but im affraid to try to strave him now since he is a baby and he hasa a worm, i dont know what to do, also i have big pellets, should i try smaller ones, he only likes to run down or in the middle, he wont go up for food, he waits for it to come down even when i hand feed him worms


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Well you can crush the big pellets to make them smaller.. Some of the crushed peices should Sink after a while So he can eat them without coming to the top.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nova said:


> Well you can crush the big pellets to make them smaller.. Some of the crushed peices should Sink after a while So he can eat them without coming to the top.










ill give it a shot


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

shrimp is a winner with my serra. rip the shrimp into smaller pieces.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> shrimp is a winner with my serra. rip the shrimp into smaller pieces.












Sorry to hear about the worm. Hope he recovers soon! Good luck!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i konw he looks big but i dont even know if hes an inch!
[/quote]

What gives you the impression that he looks big? he doesnt look big


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2006)

i think if you are very careful wit the setup and placement he'll be fine... I got my 5x redbelly's at the size of a dime!!!! im totally serious!!!! as long as your careful then things should work out and before you know it he's bigger than your hand!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> i konw he looks big but i dont even know if hes an inch!


What gives you the impression that he looks big? he doesnt look big
[/quote]
sweet well i have no clue where you got that qoute, but he looks big to me, ive had him since he was tiny tiny, like the size of my thumbnail.
ok i went back and saw where you got that from, i said that because in the pic at the angle and zoom, it made him look bigger than he was i thought.
After one night of treatment, the worm has come out and is now sorta just hanging out as opposed to before when it was off to the side, now it seems sorta lifeless, im hoping the prazi-pro is working, ill let you guys know whats up


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

joey said:


> i konw he looks big but i dont even know if hes an inch!


What gives you the impression that he looks big? he doesnt look big
[/quote]
sweet well i have no clue where you got that qoute, but he looks big to me, ive had him since he was tiny tiny, like the size of my thumbnail.
After one night of treatment, the worm has come out and is now sorta just hanging out as opposed to before when it was off to the side, now it seems sorta lifeless, im hoping the prazi-pro is working, ill let you guys know whats up








[/quote]
Happy to see it worked out Joe.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i took some new pics today, i had too, he was attacking my finger so much but once i took one shot no flash, he got spooked, hes not dumb i think he hates the camera








im trying to trick him to eat pellets but i dont think hes going for it








View attachment 99128

View attachment 99129

View attachment 99130

View attachment 99131

here are my reds quick and wont stop for a shot
View attachment 99132

and guest starring Angie my pleco, she is more affraid of me than the reds, and they bite her








View attachment 99133

here she is after being scared off by me, in here "house" you can see her in the top inside the skull, she likes to hang up side down like that
View attachment 99134


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Joey'd







I saw you sent me this link and read through the entire thread...Awesome pics...Im seriously considering getting myself a small Rhom from our fish store now....he looks like a lot of fun


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i agree with danny now i want a rhom. Nextime my fish store has on im definantly hitting on it.

Your rhom looks sweet it has a really nice highback for such a young age


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hows the worm?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bobme said:


> hows the worm?


hey man thanks alot, hes coming out maybe i hope, i dont know today it looks like a white piece of dried thread is inching its way out but there is still an obstruction of the anal cavity and its been 5 days so far so im hoping its coming out but thanks for the inquirey and ill keep you guys posted


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks for the update. keep me posted, or some PM's i love to keep tabs on fish that are hurt.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking piranha you got there. I got 7 baby rbps about a month ago, its amazing how fast they grow and how much of an appetite they have. I think I am about ready to add a powerhead to my tank now since they are around 3 inches long. Keep up the good work.
E


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CloneME said:


> Nice looking piranha you got there. I got 7 baby rbps about a month ago, its amazing how fast they grow and how much of an appetite they have. I think I am about ready to add a powerhead to my tank now since they are around 3 inches long. Keep up the good work.
> E


thanks, pygos do grow fast but serras dont from what i understand, i hope my guy grows a good amount but i have a feeling with this worm he has he could be bigger. id say he has doubled in size since ive gotten him.
thanks for the good words







good luck with your reds


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

he just ate half a pellet i am sooo happy, i wish i could have gotten some video of it, he took a bite and started to swim around the tank with it in his mouth, ive been trying to get him to eat nonlive food for a while now, im soooo happy.
These are big pellets i feed my reds, so half for him to eat is good enough for me, he has grown quite a bit, ill take som epics tomorrow and do a real update, omfg im so happy right now







he ate a pellet


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

congradulations, he ate half a pellet


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> congradulations, he ate half a pellet


well like i said, they are big pellets, and he wont ever go for anything unless its alive so this is a big step for us


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alright fair enough :nod: here's to your fish


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

really nice fish mad small though


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

I too got a small little guy. I got him on the 15th of march at like an 1" or less. He was labled "black piranha" but im starting to have second thoughts.

heresa pic of him

i forgot to mention that wheni first got him he had yellow eyes and yellow gills. But now his gills are turning like yellow/orange a little. And his back had more of an arch.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

booozi said:


> I too got a small little guy. I got him on the 15th of march at like an 1" or less. He was labled "black piranha" but im starting to have second thoughts.
> 
> heresa pic of him
> 
> i forgot to mention that wheni first got him he had yellow eyes and yellow gills. But now his gills are turning like yellow/orange a little. And his back had more of an arch.


ahh man, im sorry to say, that looks like a pygo, go get your money back, hes cute though,but by imself he wot be very entertaining.
serras have an extra hump in the fron above the eye unlike pygos who have a smooth round curve leading into the facial structure.
you can tell the difference at a young age, once they are about .5 inches


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

That exsactly what i was just thinking. When i was lookin at my baby red pics his startin to look like them

ahhhh


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

joey said:


> I too got a small little guy. I got him on the 15th of march at like an 1" or less. He was labled "black piranha" but im starting to have second thoughts.
> 
> heresa pic of him
> 
> i forgot to mention that wheni first got him he had yellow eyes and yellow gills. But now his gills are turning like yellow/orange a little. And his back had more of an arch.


ahh man, im sorry to say, that looks like a pygo, go get your money back, hes cute though,but by imself he wot be very entertaining.
serras have an extra hump in the fron above the eye unlike pygos who have a smooth round curve leading into the facial structure.
you can tell the difference at a young age, once they are about .5 inches
[/quote]

Second that


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

joey said:


> I too got a small little guy. I got him on the 15th of march at like an 1" or less. He was labled "black piranha" but im starting to have second thoughts.
> 
> heresa pic of him
> 
> i forgot to mention that wheni first got him he had yellow eyes and yellow gills. But now his gills are turning like yellow/orange a little. And his back had more of an arch.


ahh man, im sorry to say, that looks like a pygo, go get your money back, hes cute though,but by imself he wot be very entertaining.
serras have an extra hump in the fron above the eye unlike pygos who have a smooth round curve leading into the facial structure.
you can tell the difference at a young age, once they are about .5 inches
[/quote]
You have a black piranha? Well I hope you intend tp get a larger tank as he grows. Larger than the 55 I am talking about.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Elagabalus said:


> I too got a small little guy. I got him on the 15th of march at like an 1" or less. He was labled "black piranha" but im starting to have second thoughts.
> 
> heresa pic of him
> 
> i forgot to mention that wheni first got him he had yellow eyes and yellow gills. But now his gills are turning like yellow/orange a little. And his back had more of an arch.


ahh man, im sorry to say, that looks like a pygo, go get your money back, hes cute though,but by imself he wot be very entertaining.
serras have an extra hump in the fron above the eye unlike pygos who have a smooth round curve leading into the facial structure.
you can tell the difference at a young age, once they are about .5 inches
[/quote]
You have a black piranha? Well I hope you intend tp get a larger tank as he grows. Larger than the 55 I am talking about.
[/quote]










no joeyd doesnt know anything about serras.

nice to see youre getting him off live food.

and that "serra" shure looks like a pygo.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well, he is still alive and kicking hard, yesterday he got his first piece of beefheart and he has been eating about 3-4 pellets a day (the large hikari gold).
i might pick up a rosie for him to play with, since he has been moved (the tank) he can now see the reds and he is constantly attacking that part of the tank whenever they move around







.
he is still a finger chaser, he was a lil freaked out for half a day when i moved his tank, but other than that hes doing great. i would put him at about an inch and a hlf -2 inchs. his shape is forming nice and he is getting some color on his anal fin and he has his juvy spots all in now from what i see.
i snapped a few pics for you all, sorry not great ones but they are not bad
View attachment 103430

View attachment 103431

View attachment 103432

View attachment 103433

View attachment 103434


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice joeyd.

nice to see that he is accepting pellets.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

awesome serra


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

This thread is awesome. Nice little fellow


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

whered u pick it up? SA or AS?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little guy...congrats and good luck...







!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Cute little guy...congrats and good luck...:nod: !











i want to put up a vid, the camera im using can take video, i just dont know where to upload it to?
whenever my reds move he jets over and tries to get at them








i cant believe hes gotten so big so fast, he is almost growing as fast as pygos do, but im sre hell slow down..... i hope.....i know he will.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

upload it to Putfile.com


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> upload it to Putfile.com


sweet, ill give it a shot, now i can upload all thse "family" movies ive been making


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

when i was @ SA a week ago or so, all the blacks they had were insane.....finger chasers...ALL of them.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> when i was @ SA a week ago or so, all the blacks they had were insane.....finger chasers...ALL of them.


they must be realated to my lil guy, he is soo crazy.
ive been so busy buiilding this stand for my new tanks i havent been by AS for a while, someone tell pedro i say hi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bout time you updated!
NICE WORK JOEYD, sh*t caps locl.

ehhh... yeah! seem like youre really bonding nicely. id give alot to have my sanch, chase my finger like that!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> bout time you updated!
> NICE WORK JOEYD, sh*t caps locl.
> 
> ehhh... yeah! seem like youre really bonding nicely. id give alot to have my sanch, chase my finger like that!!


dude what are you talking about, i thought he was a nut aswell?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been reading this thread joey'd and a baby Serra like yours sounds pretty fun. I'm glad your little bugger didn't get had by that nasty parasite. Good job on getting it out. I'm sure he will be fine as long as he eats, he should heal.
~Taylor~


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I've been reading this thread joey'd and a baby Serra like yours sounds pretty fun. I'm glad your little bugger didn't get had by that nasty parasite. Good job on getting it out. I'm sure he will be fine as long as he eats, he should heal.
> ~Taylor~


hey thanks alot man, ya he is so full from the beefheart he hasnt eaten in 2 days now, but im not worried, his tummy is still thick from the feast, he ate mostly the wole cube almost








im gonna try to feed him again 2morrow, maybe he just wont eat pellet now that hes had one piece of meat. i think i might try fish for him 2morrow, not sure.
ya he is fun, hes a mean liil bugger, my theory so far on fish is that if you give them a stable home form the earliest point on they will be somewhat less shy, im not saying anything about aggressiveness, but more interaction, tiny and i interact alot, he alomost craves my attention like a baby, he will stay by the glass till i come over and then he will play with me, he even reacts to my movements when i am on my bed.
i dont know, some of you who read this will think im nuts but whatever, enjoy the read


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> bout time you updated!
> NICE WORK JOEYD, sh*t caps locl.
> 
> ehhh... yeah! seem like youre really bonding nicely. id give alot to have my sanch, chase my finger like that!!


dude what are you talking about, i thought he was a nut aswell?
[/quote]
.
yeah when im not around. ive re-arranged his tank, might help out: NO PLANTS!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

he died 2 days ago, water is pristine, he still had the worm and i believe he had gill problems as well, as he was hanging around the surface for about 3 days prior ot his death.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats the sh*ts man. good luck i hope you can find another healthier one. he looked kick ass too










Justin


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Sry to hear that Joey. GL with ur next purchase.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Good luck with the next one.

Trystan


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry bout tha loss.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear he didnt make it.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Sorry to hear he didnt make it.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude that suck sorry to hear.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i must say i am very upset, i fel we had some sort of bond, he reacted to meall the time and was never shy.
what i liked the most was that i had him from when he was so so small, and i just dont see getting a big serra as as much fun as raising a baby.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> i must say i am very upset, i fel we had some sort of bond, he reacted to meall the time and was never shy.
> what i liked the most was that i had him from when he was so so small, and i just dont see getting a big serra as as much fun as raising a baby.


Get back on that horse joeyd. Im sorry to hear about his death, seemed like he had a great personality.


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

sh*t man sorry for your loss .i was looking forward to following that little guy .ps. some of your posts had me rotflmao with the personality thing, i do the same with my p's . i shall roll a big fat doob in memory of the little guy


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Best of luck, keep your figures crossed!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry to hear about your loved pet


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry for the loss Joey.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

si 74 said:


> sh*t man sorry for your loss .i was looking forward to following that little guy .ps. some of your posts had me rotflmao with the personality thing, i do the same with my p's . i shall roll a big fat doob in memory of the little guy










thanks man much appreciated, bid it up and burn it down ya

and for the rest of you who have responded and left your wishes, i appreciate all your kind words and thoughts.
my room feels empty right now, even the reds feel his empty tank as they were starting to get used to seeing him and getting him crazy :laugh: 
i put one of my lobsters in the tank for now, just to keep it going, i really want a serra but as i said i want to raise it from as small as possible.
SA has some 2" but they are alot larger than tiny guy( pronounced gee as in the french name) and tiny had a profound hump and the others dont really have them, i might just be crazy but whatever.
anyway, i dnt even know what else to say im going drinking tonight to drown my sorrows


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry about your loss joey'd.







I was almost attatched to the little bugger the way you bragged him up. I know you won't let this keep you down though, and you will purchase again.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hey joey,.....if u look where the serras are at AS, all the way at the end near the bioballs for his filtrationsystem, he has a Small GDR that is Absolutly InSANE!, its pretty small, u might wanna look into that or a Nice Brandti


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

RIP sorry about your fish.
wes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hes still dead, no progress yet, but im hoping for the best outcome


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

joey said:


> hes still dead, no progress yet, but im hoping for the best outcome












Pedro has some more 2 inchers in, you should give it another go Joey!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry for your loss... i agree you should get a new guy...







!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sorry for your loss... i agree you should get a new guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been thinking about it, he owes me one anyways from way back when........ but i think my lil guy might pull through and come back................


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

joey said:


> Sorry for your loss... i agree you should get a new guy...:nod: !


ive been thinking about it, he owes me one anyways from way back when........ but i think my lil guy might pull through and come back................









[/quote]
I think it's time you let it go Joey. He will never be back, as hard as it is to accept.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sorry for your loss... i agree you should get a new guy...:nod: !


ive been thinking about it, he owes me one anyways from way back when........ but i think my lil guy might pull through and come back................








[/quote]
I think it's time you let it go Joey. He will never be back, as hard as it is to accept.








[/quote]

Agreed^^^
Sorry to hear that still.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

still dead no progress yet but im hopeful


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

LMFAOO


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

joey said:


> still dead no progress yet but im hopeful


Seriously though, why are you still bumping this? Do you want it locked?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

it was just funny taylor i got a kick out of it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Malok said:


> it was just funny taylor i got a kick out of it


I thought it was pretty funny the first time, but bumping it a few months later just to say the same thing again? Whatever, it doesn't bother me....I was just asking.








~Taylor~


----------

